# It's Alive! Giant OCR 3 Road Bike



## Emkay (Aug 20, 2012)

I know many opinions I've read on here are that Giants are just a basic road bike without anything special attached, and usually come with Sora shifters. I also know there's probably truth in that, and that a Giant bicycle will be a great starter bike for a road bike novice like me who went from mountain bike to hybrid to fixie and --hopefully by the end of tomorrow-- honest-to-goodness road bike. Those opinions are what kept me looking at hundreds of bikes online and in different LBS around my area for the past two months. I only have $300 that I can dedicate to a bike, so that seriously limited my choices. 

That said, I found this Giant OCR 3 on Craigslist last night, and tomorrow afternoon, I shall go meet a man about a horse.
giant ocr 3

With this bike, I may go on my first night ride, or my first group ride EVER. 

Opinions? Thoughts? I have Oreos.


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

... if it does not fit, then you must a quit!

It would be easy to be a downer, but I'm hoping that you have great success and ride that thing till the wheelz fall off.

Now, about that Oreo...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm not sure of the year, but (FWIW) would guesstimate it's somewhere around an '06 to '08.

You don't say if your cycling background included wrenching, but if not bringing along someone that knows the mechanics of bikes would be helpful. If your fixie fits 'reasonably well' it might give you some insight as to the Giants fit, so if it appears the bike meets your intended uses and fits/ feels like it'll work on the test ride, ask the seller to bring it to a reputable LBS for assessment. 

There might be a nominal charge, but considering they can provide some advice/ affirmation as to overall condition, fit and general value, IMO it's a worthwhile investment. From there, if you're still interested, make an offer based (at least in part) on the LBS's recommendations.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Akirasho said:


> ... if it does not fit, then you must a quit!


LMAO! :lol:


----------



## Emkay (Aug 20, 2012)

It fit! I will not quit.  Aside from some adjustment issues I was able to make myself (I'm a beginning 'Wrencher' --as I can change tires and tubes myself, adjust seats, brakes, change out handlebars, and whatnot, and true a wheel (only done once!).... I was able to ride home fairly comfortably. It'll take some continuous tweaking, some new tires (for my own peace of mind), some Tuffies, a visit to my LBS to get everything tweaked up, and change out the creaking adjustable stem with one I have from a previous bike, and it'll be perfect. Now..... about closing the gap on those drop bar brakes so I can actually reach them.... 

The brakes aren't a new thing with me. All of the bikes I've tried had the same issue with their brake levers being too far out. It's not their fault, since the brakes would have a hard time functioning properly if they were any closer to the drop bar. I just have extremely rudimentary hands. Thank God this bike has secondary brakes.

Thanks for the advice, guys! *passes out Oreos to all.* This weekend, Marbles (that's her name now--she's a Rescue just like my cat) will be checked up and ready to roll.  I'll update as the slow progress into becoming One with this bike continues.


----------

